# Open Running, visiting GRRs.



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You know i wish I had the time to drive a round and visit RRs.
At this point in time its just not going to happen, But

Beings I do have a club size RR and I have NOT found a GRRer that I don't trust .

I'd like to invite any one or group who knows how to run G trains to plan to come and visit and run trains.
If your going to be up this way or if your used to coming in Sept and want a few folks to play trains by your selves w/o the crowd. call me , line it up.
I love watching others play.
I'm mainly working on track this summer and the new storage area.
I don't even have to be around IF I know ya.

Theres lots of places to eat in town and shopping for the wives. Or the wives can relax in the gazebo and read books.

So ,please , e-mail or call.
Bring your own or run some of mine. (some of)
Thanks


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful countryside and nice little town to boot.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Marty, 

May never get there from the panhandle of Florida, but for the benefit of others, are your line side clearances sufficient to run 1:20.3 equipment? From all the photos I have seen here, I sure wish I could do a run at your place, looks like it would be a blast. 

Bob C.


----------



## hawkfanjohn (Nov 17, 2009)

Do you teach some newbys a little more about trains too? 

I'll haveta look up Nebraska city on the map! 

And thanks for offer~ got a wedding to go to in Iowa this summer from Colorado!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in mid-Nebraska, right off I-80 at Lexington. Can always check with me and drop by.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
Someday I'm sure. A quick Yahoo map inquiry looks like a 16 hour drive from western NY state to Nebraska City? Not soon enough! 

Chas


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be over on the weekend with my DCC system... I'm wiring your layout for power Marty... it's time you came over to the dark side. 

Greg


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Marty-

Thats a very kind offer. I've seen photos of your amazing layout and someday I'd love to stop by. Thanks for offering this opportunity to the large scale community.


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty, 
That is a kind offer and one that i just might take you up on. Don't post here much but do follow these helpful informative threads. 
I am in the process of installing my pike, do have the first loop running but needs some refinement. 

So, I would like to see an expert installation and learn how it is done. 
Live in central Indiana so would be coming west on I 70 or could head NW to I 80 which I assume your are closer to. How far from say Omaha? 

Thanks Marty 

Dale


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dale . I'm 45min south of Omaha on I 29. then cross over to NE. 
I made this offer to many visitors but few if any has taken me up on it. 
As for Greg, be my guest.... 
Love to have you visit.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it would take me a month Marty! It would be kinda fun to be able to put track power in a few places though I think. I'd have to get a Ditch Witch and do some trenching for some conduit. Run some extra wires to power signals and lighting in the buildings... hmm... fun... 

Believe me Marty, if I was closer would love to come see it. Of course, if there was a layout near by with broad curves, then I would be tempted to buy a Big Boy and go crazy! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## WarEagle90 (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty,

What a guy!! Thanks for the invite. I go pheasant hunting in SD the first week in November every year so I might just have to give you a call and stop by for a few minutes. I did not realize that I have been driving within a few miles of one of my favorite GRR. I am just beginning to build my RR and would love to get some pointers from the master. Again thanks for opening your layout for all of us here at MLS.

Dan


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Greg I could help you do the conversion at Marty's take half the time.







Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a deal RJ! 

We'll have him running that Big Boy with full remote sound control and a 100 car train in no time. Imagine having all the passenger cars lighted and no run time limit? 

Seriously, powering maybe one loop might be an interesting idea. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 11 Jan 2010 01:38 PM 
It's a deal RJ! 

We'll have him running that Big Boy with full remote sound control and a 100 car train in no time. Imagine having all the passenger cars lighted and no run time limit? 

Seriously, powering maybe one loop might be an interesting idea. 

Regards, Greg 


You wish!!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Only a pipe dream. 

But I do power one of my loops with "ordinary DC" on occasion for visitors. 

It's sort of like going back to the time of the dinosaurs though ha ha! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Where would we be without our Pipe Dreams?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Cigars.... ha ha 

Don't want to derail Marty's thread any more, I think it's a nice gesture that he has made here... only wish he was in So. Cal, not far away. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Me too. I am so jealous of those that can actually attend his weekend each year.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

Chances are slim that I'll get up your way, but I certainly appreciate the offer. Thanks! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 11 Jan 2010 12:26 PM 
As for Greg, be my guest.... 
Love to have you visit. 
Marty, if he shows up with a telephone type truck with spools and coils of wire, sic Max on him..... He's there to turn the RR into DCC.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya but I'm close enough to visit. Had fun the year I was there. Would be kind of cool if one of th loops was DC/DCC. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well ,,ANYWAY!!!!! 
Even if someone is not battery/RC ready, they can run mine. 
I really like the building of the RR. Thats why it changes so much. 
I like to go vist GRRs in our club reguardless of size ;because it is something different and its realxing for me NOT to feel I need to work on it. 

Its just so nice not to worry about wiring and dead spots. cleaning wheels and rail. 
heheheh 

IF any one will be going to the KS show this year come by on the way.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty I will be at the KC show this year so may look you up then. later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 11 Jan 2010 06:29 PM 
Well ,,ANYWAY!!!!! 
Even if someone is not battery/RC ready, they can run mine. 
I really like the building of the RR. Thats why it changes so much. 
I like to go vist GRRs in our club reguardless of size ;because it is something different and its realxing for me NOT to feel I need to work on it. 

Its just so nice not to worry about wiring and dead spots. cleaning wheels and rail. 
heheheh 

IF any one will be going to the KS show this year come by on the way. 

i THINK I will be attending the KS show can i come? I know some of the boys dont like me but most do? i have a eggliner itchen to be run on your layout???????????? HE HE HE In all Honesty If you track powered part of your layout Maybe one loop you might get 50% improvement in attendance and as you said you were going to add railclamps...... this should be EASY for you to work out...... i will bring my Bridgewerks TDR 25 that should handle the track power guys needs, then me Ray, Greg, Chuck and RJ should be good to go....... can we say 4 USA bigboys EEEEEEEEEEEE THAT WOULD BE N.Y. COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL.......


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think someone said if I install track power I 'd get more folks come. but I thought about it today and most folks go to "see" the RR. Very few go to run trains. Very few open houses does the host even let just any one run trains. 
Here even if you don't have your train you can run trains. 
Just my thought.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Track power might be a challenge, but it might be cool to have one "loop" powered. Would you get more folks to come? Tough question. Would there be more variety? I think so. 

Just think, JJ could concentrate on his container cars completely and not worry about his batteries too! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote[I think someone said if I install track power I 'd get more folks come.]
Come on Marty you can say my name i will help you......start by saying NNNNNN IIIIII CCCCC KKKK NNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCKKKKKKKK Nick.....
Nicky..... see its easy







its not hard see








Sorry back to my cave now.....he he he


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

He wanted to say your name Nick, but as he started, dark clouds and lightning appeared... 

Seemed safer to say "someone".... 

hahahahahha! 

Greg


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Marty,* * I know this is an after thought, but you should have scedueled an open house last week. Had everyone meet at the wallmart and bring a shovel. We could have been to your place in a week or so. I heard you had a few snow problems on your road. Thanks Rex*


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Anyone that comes to Marty's to run is also welcome to run on my railroad, the Salina, Lincoln and Western. It is not nearly as large as Marty's but it has an approximately 250 foot main line with 20 foot minimum diameter curves, soon to be enlarged to a little over 300 feet. Grades run about 1/2% and part of the line is elevated so it is fairly friendly to live steamers. I live 20 minutes south of Marty.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By R Snyder on 13 Jan 2010 06:38 AM 
Anyone that comes to Marty's to run is also welcome to run on my railroad, the Salina, Lincoln and Western. It is not nearly as large as Marty's but it has an approximately 250 foot main line with 20 foot minimum diameter curves, soon to be enlarged to a little over 300 feet. Grades run about 1/2% and part of the line is elevated so it is fairly friendly to live steamers. I live 20 minutes south of Marty. 
And visit you should. Richard has done a fabulous job building his railroad. It's a pleasure to run on.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I second that, Richard's RR is very nice. I posted a video of it on youTube. Look under my gunjeep444 name on youTube.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll agree from the video Jerry posted, looks like a nice flat RR to run on and real friendly to Live Steam. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick 
I could not remember who said it, old age. 
What is neat about a NON-track powered layout iS: Note how many different folks have their trains on this RR in their sigs. 

How many track powered folks have open houses and let 10 to 14 trains run at a time. I beat Dennis (my dream RR) does not even do that unless they are his. 

PS I think Richards RR is NON-track powered.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg said " it's time you came over to the dark side. "
I am probably wrong but...
I thought {Battery Power} was considered the darkside...







hehe Maybe it's the "right" side of the tracks to be on afterall! woooohooo I am so happy that_ we _have accomplished the majority vote and are rising to the top of this long debated topic.
GO BATTERY POWER!









Marty, you know that my van blew up on the way to your thingy last year and I regret not making it. I do look forward to seeing you as soon as it warms up when I plan my next "road trip" to Iowa to visit dealers. Thank you for the continued invitations. Let me know if you have any events planned such as club meetings etc. that I may be able to schedule.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis runs more trains then you think. He had quite a few the day I was there but then again yes it was he running and one other fellow operating the switches. I can imagine tho when not doing an open house the RR is quite busy. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 13 Jan 2010 04:44 PM 
Nick 
I could not remember who said it, old age. 
What is neat about a NON-track powered layout iS: Note how many different folks have their trains on this RR in their sigs. 

How many track powered folks have open houses and let 10 to 14 trains run at a time. I beat Dennis (my dream RR) does not even do that unless they are his. 

PS I think Richards RR is NON-track powered.
Marty, 
Just a thought but if you had one loop powered then guys that dont usually come can run, and the battery guys can run on the same track at the same time as track powered guys......... Im just thinkin out loud, I thought you said some where that you were going to start installing some rail clamp because you liked the way the track lined up better with them so might be a good time to sink a couple of feeders wires and well we can bring our own packs.......


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty wasn't kidding when he said others could run his equipment if they didn't have stuff to run on battery power. I have used his heavyweights, streamliners, and the 47car hopper train in various years, with my locos too. If his equipment is busy, look me up. I will let you run some of my stuff. Here, Rod's daughter runs my "pride and joy" M-190 kitbashed doodlebug. 









Lots of the guys will let you run their stuff after talking to them for a bit. 

Maybe Marty will set up a small loop inside the gazebo for you track power dependent types that are too proud to try battery RC.

JimC.

JimC.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By pimanjc on 13 Jan 2010 08:52 PM 
Marty wasn't kidding when he said others could run his equipment if they didn't have stuff to run on battery power. I have used his heavyweights, streamliners, and the 47car hopper train in various years, with my locos too. If his equipment is busy, look me up. I will let you run some of my stuff. Here, Rod's daughter runs my "pride and joy" M-190 kitbashed doodlebug. 









Lots of the guys will let you run their stuff after talking to them for a bit. 

Maybe Marty will set up a small loop inside the gazebo for you track power dependent types that are too proud to try battery RC.

JimC.

JimC.

Too proud? No i just cant afford to do it for a one time thing unless of course Jim would lend me some battery equipment to barrow for the weekend ?








I have removed all the battery plugs from my locos but i think i still have them and can solder up a couple of CSX units cause you guys out that way dont get to see CSX that much... but like Jim says i could run on the loop in the grass but then i couldnt run my 100 car stack train
















ALSO, CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG................. HE HE HE Did i just say that? Dam i must be getting old.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

"Maybe Marty will set up a small loop inside the gazebo for you track power dependent types that are too proud to try battery RC." 

Uh, not dependent, track power by choice. 

Too proud? No, not price, just not enough time to have 10 chargers, and 40 battery packs, and worry if something is charged, or what to do when I run a train for 6 hours. 

Really JC, that sentence is just insulting and not needed, don't you think? 

Everyone has preferences, Marty's is battery power... great... no one should take offense if there is a suggestion to add track power to one part. 

Dennis Serrine was running battery at the Phoenix show, but mid day, the batteries ran down, and he switched over to track power... I do not think he took offense to the suggestion to have BOTH available, and choose what he wanted. 

He kept running. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The T&LB garden railroad is always open to visitors who want to bring their own equipment, except when we are specifically doing "open house" and our attention, time, and efforts must be devoted elsewhere. (I typically do open houses all by myself with no one else around to ensure the operation of the trains while engaging the guests.) Plus, we don't want people fouling the lines to the other automated trains during "open house" if it interfers with the other guest's viewing enjoyment.

Having track power in 21 blocks, we can accomodate any form of motive power. DCC systems (bring your own) can be plugged directly into the control panel (1/4" phone jack) to instantly replace any of the three Train Engineers, and blocks assigned as appropriate. Obviously RC/battery can run and we even have one with an on-board TE (switchable to track power) in the stable (though the NiCads are probably "flat" as usual). We've even had visitors bring live steamers that can accomodate our minimum 8-foot diameter curves.

Because the T&LBRR is a true garden railroad that is highly detailed, some people have been known to bring their rolling stock over just to be photographed. Just e-mail and let us know when you want to come.

http://tortoiseandlizardbash.com/


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick and Greg,
You guys are reading far too much into my last sentence, which was said in jest.
JimC.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

One problem with trying to "energize" a line of track on a layout as intricate as Marty's is that he didn't design it to have power! The switches are probably _not _insulated so shorts would be inevitable. Seriously, once a layout goes non-powered it can then be expanded in any configuration without regard to polarity but trying to go back, even for a single loop, is impractical. I wouldn't read anything into Jim Carter's comments. If there was any "tweaking" done, I'm sure that it was harmlessly intentioned.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK JC, will take it in jest. 

There are constant jabs at track power, so took it seriously... of course you could go on about the Revo vs. DCC too... ha ha! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 16 Jan 2010 07:15 PM 
OK JC, will take it in jest. 

There are constant jabs at track power, so took it seriously... of course you could go on about the Revo vs. DCC too... ha ha! 

Regards, Greg 

Ya see? This is why you should all just go Live Steam and just forget all that dangerous substance known as Electro-na-city. That there electronitronical stuff will not last in the grand scheme of things as it has little or no use beyond causing arguments here. It is just a silly passing fad.

Come unto the light all you frustrated folk trying to keep yer badderies charged or yer track condinudity in tacks by scrubbing the oxhides off'n it. Live Steam needs none of that. It is the True way, the way it was intended to be from the beginning of railroad'n.

(I suppose I should put a smelly here so as to deflect at least some of the flamming darts and arrows now being loaded in the keyboards of the net!







)


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

". . . .one loop powered then guys that dont usually come can run, . . . " 

So you're only allowed to visit if you will run trains ?? Can't a person just pull up a chair and watch the trains running by . . . . occassionally wandering around with cameras ready and do some railfanning along the r/w as I believe was the secondary early focus of this Neb' railroad ? 


I'm presently trackpowered but would luv to visit a layout with a Revo' system integrated where the possibility may arise that I'm handed a tx to try the sys out ! 


But i would be just as happy trolling for trains along the r/w with cameras at the ready . . . . . that is if allowed by the NTCGRR 


doug c


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

"afford to do it for a one time thing" If you have new AC locos , just hit the switch and its battery ready. We're not talking all your locos. 

"afford to do it for a one time thing" Is also why its NOT worth my time and money to convert one loop to SS track, buy power packs ,run wire feeds every so often, etc. I'd have to clean all my locos wheels, rebuild all my switches as Jim said. 

Just too costly to convet backwards to track power. 
Thats it for me on this subject. A simple invite gets this going again. Same old trouble makers. 
Does not effect me at all.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Just an observation, but I've known Marty for a while: If you go to Cozad's, you will run a train, whether you brought one or not. Rather like Golding's. 

Marty's track is constructed with no thought to track power. Turnouts aren't insulated and there are reverse loops. The only way to go. Wires to the track are for the birds.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeeze, was just a simple suggestion, not trying to convert anyone back. Just thought for the magnitude of the Cozad compound, where there is a live steam track, a small part electrified might be a cool idea. 

I won't suggest it again, no reason to turn this into a battle of battery vs sparkie. 

JC, I know (now) you meant your post in jest, but it seems way too sensitive a subject. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By pimanjc on 15 Jan 2010 08:48 PM 
Nick and Greg,
You guys are reading far too much into my last sentence, which was said in jest.
JimC.


Jim, I understood you were joking thats why i put a winky face back at you in my post....







were COOL............


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 17 Jan 2010 05:07 PM 
"afford to do it for a one time thing" If you have new AC locos , just hit the switch and its battery ready. We're not talking all your locos. 

"afford to do it for a one time thing" Is also why its NOT worth my time and money to convert one loop to SS track, buy power packs ,run wire feeds every so often, etc. I'd have to clean all my locos wheels, rebuild all my switches as Jim said. 

Just too costly to convet backwards to track power. 
Thats it for me on this subject. A simple invite gets this going again. Same old trouble makers. 
Does not effect me at all. 

Marty,
As it seems you directed your comment towards me i will answer, 1st there was no disrespect that i can tell from anyone on this thread, I asked a question and it was answered with no disrespect. Now as far as my QUOTE to Jim......afford to do it for a one time thing...... As i would probably never again use battery power that is what was meant by that comment, NO TROUBLE MAKING THAT I COULD TELL, also as far as i knew you needed a battery $ a charger$ and a rc system to run battery loco rite?
That was my point. If you read my post above you'd have known that i removed my battery plugs from all my locos but they can be reinstalled for a one time event. And as far as running someone elses equipment that is great that someone would be kind enough to let that happen but *IF *I were to come id like to bring some of my own stuff to run just so it would be different, that was my point. As far as track power if you cant you cant no harm no foul just a though







So i dont think you should get upset over nothing and the Trouble maker comment was a LITTLE OVER THE TOP DONT YOU THINK??????????? Now i know Greg can be a little pushy at times but be means no harm.... he he he







And as far as myself is concerned my fellings are HURT







If i had feelings HAAAAAAAAAA Now please come back and finish your thread








P.S. sure would look nice with a 100 car stack train running in your yard........ now that the field of dreams is back on TRACK, even if it is Battery powered...HE HE HE
SORRY I couldnt help myself, bad Nicky Bad Nicky back to my cave.....


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 17 Jan 2010 06:14 PM 
Posted By NTCGRR on 17 Jan 2010 05:07 PM 
"afford to do it for a one time thing" If you have new AC locos , just hit the switch and its battery ready. We're not talking all your locos. 

"afford to do it for a one time thing" Is also why its NOT worth my time and money to convert one loop to SS track, buy power packs ,run wire feeds every so often, etc. I'd have to clean all my locos wheels, rebuild all my switches as Jim said. 

Just too costly to convet backwards to track power. 
Thats it for me on this subject. A simple invite gets this going again. Same old trouble makers. 
Does not effect me at all. 

Marty,
As it seems you directed your comment towards me i will answer, 1st there was no disrespect that i can tell from anyone on this thread, I asked a question and it was answered with no disrespect. Now as far as my QUOTE to Jim......afford to do it for a one time thing...... As i would probably never again use battery power that is what was meant by that comment, NO TROUBLE MAKING THAT I COULD TELL, also as far as i knew you needed a battery $ a charger$ and a rc system to run battery loco rite?
That was my point. If you read my post above you'd have known that i removed my battery plugs from all my locos but they can be reinstalled for a one time event. And as far as running someone elses equipment that is great that someone would be kind enough to let that happen but *IF *I were to come id like to bring some of my own stuff to run just so it would be different, that was my point. As far as track power if you cant you cant no harm no foul just a though







So i dont think you should get upset over nothing and the Trouble maker comment was a LITTLE OVER THE TOP DONT YOU THINK??????????? Now i know Greg can be a little pushy at times but be means no harm.... he he he







And as far as myself is concerned my fellings are HURT







If i had feelings HAAAAAAAAAA Now please come back and fisnish your thread








P.S. sure would look nice with a 100 car stack train running in your yard........ now that the field of dreams is back on TRACK, even if it is Battery powered...HE HE HE
SORRY I couldnt help myself, bad Nicky Bad Nicky back to my cave.....

















Ya made a typo on that last word, Nicky! You hit the V instead of the G.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Not at you, Nick, the statment you said was good. it covers the bases. I did not read your reply, too long. 
I like it. 
Besides I KNOW Nick CAN afford it.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Amazing ... 

wow.. 

gg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 17 Jan 2010 12:18 PM 
Posted By Greg Elmassian on 16 Jan 2010 07:15 PM 
OK JC, will take it in jest. 

There are constant jabs at track power, so took it seriously... of course you could go on about the Revo vs. DCC too... ha ha! 

Regards, Greg 

Ya see? This is why you should all just go Live Steam and just forget all that dangerous substance known as Electro-na-city. That there electronitronical stuff will not last in the grand scheme of things as it has little or no use beyond causing arguments here. It is just a silly passing fad.

Come unto the light all you frustrated folk trying to keep yer badderies charged or yer track condinudity in tacks by scrubbing the oxhides off'n it. Live Steam needs none of that. It is the True way, the way it was intended to be from the beginning of railroad'n.

(I suppose I should put a smelly here so as to deflect at least some of the flamming darts and arrows now being loaded in the keyboards of the net!







)


No offence CT, but the only steam i want to raise is from my pee after i finish writing my street address # in the snow bank out in front of my new house so the UPS driver doesnt mis it







This is why most of my deliverys are sent to my girlfreinds


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 17 Jan 2010 09:33 PM 
Posted By Semper Vaporo on 17 Jan 2010 12:18 PM 
Posted By Greg Elmassian on 16 Jan 2010 07:15 PM 
OK JC, will take it in jest. 

There are constant jabs at track power, so took it seriously... of course you could go on about the Revo vs. DCC too... ha ha! 

Regards, Greg 

Ya see? This is why you should all just go Live Steam and just forget all that dangerous substance known as Electro-na-city. That there electronitronical stuff will not last in the grand scheme of things as it has little or no use beyond causing arguments here. It is just a silly passing fad.

Come unto the light all you frustrated folk trying to keep yer badderies charged or yer track condinudity in tacks by scrubbing the oxhides off'n it. Live Steam needs none of that. It is the True way, the way it was intended to be from the beginning of railroad'n.

(I suppose I should put a smelly here so as to deflect at least some of the flamming darts and arrows now being loaded in the keyboards of the net!







)


No offence CT, but the only steam i want to raise is from my pee after i finish writing my street address # in the snow bank out in front of my new house so the UPS driver doesnt mis it







This is why most of my deliverys are sent to my girlfreinds










Too late, I took offence anyway.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks Marty, if I am able to make it out your way I will surely take you up on running 
some trains on your layout. Always wainted to see your layout and running some of my engines 
would be great. I don't see if it matters if you run track power or battery, I have mine to run either 
way and what one perfires is their business, lets just enjoy running trains the way we liike too. As 
for batteries I use two and be chargining the other two up, use a trailer car so only a minute or two 
to change out. I can run as many trains as I want also. Marty, hope to see you sometime this year. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the invite. Since I first read your post I have been looking when I could get some time to check out your RR. I will have to wait until the weather get ALOT warmer, when it gets in the 30's here I just stay indoors as much as I can. Your about a day and one half drive away. I will be going to the KC show again this year and the Dalton show too. I think it's great that you put out an open invite. Thank you very much. Now back to everyone banter. 
Jim


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ummm..........guys? It seems to me that Marty has done what he does best: be the ambassador-at-large for Large Scale by graciously opening his layout to everyone! Do you _have_ to have a live steam or battery powered engine to stop on by? Nope! I made the 2004 September "Thingy" without one single train to run and my family and I had a blast! Does this mean that battery is better than track power/DCC? (*Sigh) Ummm......no, it just means that Marty's (and Richard's) layouts aren't set up for DC/DCC! Nothing more, nothing less. Marty, thank you for your gracious offer and if you are ever down in the Salina/Wichita area, we have some layouts we'd love you to see! For that matter, _anyone _that is coming this way is invited to stop by! Just let us know in advance that you are coming so we can have some trains running or if you have your own, please feel free to have fun running on the layout!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh My 

Whith all these open rail roads next thing you know we will have a band of rail road gypsies roaming the country from layout to layout running trains. 

I can picture a caravan of say 30 or 40 campers decening on some layout. Oh my oh my


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, you hit the nail on the head!! Grateful dead tour all over again.... but TRAINS! A bunch of hippies hanging out at Martys, selling train stuff, what is this world coming to?

tom h


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I know where an awesome VW van is, rusting away in my neighbors yard but.... "don't worry, my dad's an electrician and he has an awesome set of tools" lol


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

John and Tom that is a scary thought. Marty has LOTS of parking room.


----------

